# Sriplets & Servlets: Offline Projekt auf Server realisie



## Kiwista (14. Jan 2008)

Tag zusammen,

ich arbeite zurzeit an einem Projekt bei dem es darum geht ein bestehendes JavaProjekt fuer die Nutzung im Internet bereit zu stellen.

Der Server ist eine Apache/Tomcat Loesung in der neusten Version.
Zu Scripltes und Servlets habe ich mir schon einiges durch gelesen und rumprobiert, aber ueber einiges bin ich mir noch im unklaren.

Der code 
	
	
	
	





```
<% SelbstErstellteKlasse dummy = new SelbstErstellteKlasse(); %>
```
resultiert in einen Kompilierungsfehler. 
Die SelbstErstellteKlasse liegt dabei sowohl kompiliert als auch als .java im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die *.jsp aus der die Zeile stammt.
Mit standart Klassen der Java Bibliothek habe ich das Problem nicht, also gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nicht so einfach auf meine eignen Klassen zurueck greifen kann. 
_Was ist also dazu noetig :?:_


Und meine 2. Frage betrifft Servlets.

Reicht es fuer mein bestehendes SofwareProjekt an gegebener Stelle einfach mit einer Servlet Klasse zu erweitern die als Schnittstelle fuer In- und Output zwischen der Website und dem vorhanden "offline" Projekt  :?:


Hoffe auf eure Hilfe   

Gruss
Kiwi


----------



## maki (14. Jan 2008)

1. Vergiss Scriptlets, sehr schlechter Stil und sollten nicht mehr verwendet werden. Ansonten die Klasse per direktive erst importieren.

2. Servlets erben von HttpServlet und sind "besonders", wirst es kaum schaffen bestehende Klassen zu Servlets "umzubauen", nutzen von bestehenden Klassen ist schon wahrscheinlicher.

3. Doku lesen, steht alles drinnen.


----------



## ms (14. Jan 2008)

zu 1) Die kompilierte Klasse muss im CLASSPATH liegen. Die Packagestruktur muss berücksichtigt werden. Verwendest du eine IDE? Die .java und .class-Files im selben Verzeichnis wie die .jsp's ist vielleicht nicht so eine gute Idee.

zu 2) Verstehe deine Frage nicht.

ms


----------

